# Mastercraft Plunge Router, model 54-7036-6 Missing User Manual



## Marty.R.W (Jul 29, 2012)

:help: I have a Mastercraft Plunge Router, model 54-7036-6 with the hard plastic case, but it's missing the user manual for it. Where can I find one online, or can I order it from the company? It is also missing the fence. (I don't remember if it had one in the first place), where can I find one for it, or do I need to make one? If I need to make one, how?

I have other questions for this router, but I'll ask via new posts.

Thanks,

Marty R. Woodcock.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Marty. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net. Nice to see another from the Great White North here.

As for your manual, good luck. Unfortunately, Can Trash doesn't offer much in the way of support in my experience. There is an 800 number, your local store should be able to supply it to you. Whether or not they can supply a manual or not remains to be seen.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome Marty, you can try here http://www.hammerwall.com/Download_Manual/43956/ , good luck


----------

